# How to be athletically productive in the morning??



## Future Prodigy (2 May 2008)

This thread indirectly addresses a problem that I am sure many of you in BMQ are suffering from. I come to seek your advice, on what works for morning routines. I have read numerous studies that show you get optimal 'lifts' in the evening but due to martial arts and work schedules I have decided to workout in the mornings. I know my lifts will initially suffer (and I will not lift as much as I would in the evening) but I figure that lifting lighter weights in the morning is better than none at all.

My question is, what’s the secret to doing these God forsaken morning routines!? I seem to have no energy at all and can barely ever finish a workout. Another huge factor is the 1 hour+ rule of doing activity after eating. This is crazy, because one needs to be up at 5, to eat, in order to do a 6am workout and leave for work at 7:20.

So, for all you BMQers and morning junkies out there... fill me in on the inside secrets to being successful with morning exercises/routines.


----------



## aesop081 (2 May 2008)

Well, the militay has the secret to performing in morning exercise :

Perform well or you get in s**t !!


----------



## MedTechStudent (2 May 2008)

Because of where I live in relation to my old school, I'm used to having to get up at the crack of dawn so to speak.  At this point for me its just really easy, whether its getting up to work out, or just waking up to be up.  My body is so used to being up that early that its easy for me to get up and have lots of energy.  I can't sleep in really anymore, I'l lay there is bed and not be able to sleep if I try to.  So my "advice" so to speak in there, is to just practice the getting up part, get up do a small routine then go about your normal day.  Eventually your body will get used to it and set your mental clock to just be active earlier.  And obviously try to get to sleep as soon as you can, if your not tired, try anyways and eventually your body will get used to that as well.

Your body is most asleep (deep REM) at around the 5-5:30 hour point after you sleep,  if you wake up after only about 5 hours, you will feel fatigued and tired all day its not very nice.  So you have probably heard it before, but try to get somewhere in between 7 and 8 hours if possible.

good luck with it!


----------



## JAWS228 (2 May 2008)

At first it can be very difficult to get up and have energy in the morning...especially for those wonderful BMQ runs.   Speaking from experience, you will eventually adjust to the routine of waking up before the crack of dawn and going for a run.  I was definitely not what you'd call a morning person before I started BMQ and by week 5 or 6 I was able to wake up at 4:45 AM for morning runs no problem.  IMHO there's no secret workout routine or plan that will let you perform better in the morning, just keep doing it and it will become easier as your body adjusts.  just my two cents.


----------



## McG (3 May 2008)

Future Prodigy said:
			
		

> ... fill me in on the inside secrets to being successful with morning exercises/routines.


Self discipline.


----------



## BernDawg (3 May 2008)

You do what you have to do.  If it means getting up at 0430 to get in a work out then so be it.  Adjust your hours accordingly.  When I was in Alert I used to get up at 0500 to get in a decent work out, then when someone else started using the same machine I started getting up at 0430 just to make sure I got my machine in time to get in a work out and make my first timing.
Good Luck.


----------



## Future Prodigy (6 May 2008)

berndawg - did you workout with a meal in you or empty stomach? If you had a meal how long did you wait before lifting?


----------



## benny88 (6 May 2008)

Future Prodigy said:
			
		

> berndawg - did you workout with a meal in you or empty stomach? If you had a meal how long did you wait before lifting?



If you haven't joined yet I wouldn't worry so much about "lifting" than cardio and also body weight stuff like pushups, situps and pullups. Regardless of the training you do, everyones body is different, you'll have to see what works for you. I find I am not hungry for a while after exercise, and like to eat about 45-60 minutes before. Some kinesiology major might tell me thats not the healthiest, but I do what feels best.


----------



## MedTechStudent (6 May 2008)

benny I like your quote buddy! 

inspiration to everyone that even if you get shot, go up on stage anyways and sing your heart out  

what a guy


----------



## BernDawg (6 May 2008)

Mostly cardio there but all I had was a glass of juice before and my 1 litre water bottle during.  Breaky immediately after my shower etc.  Needless to say I took a fairly substantial warm-up period before I hit it hard.


----------

